# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Réaction des gens ds la rue face à un Mr qui diffuse des ima

## AZUR

Vous pouvez regarder, ce n'est pas gore!
Un mec qui diffuse les atrocités que l'on fait subir aux animaux. La réaction des gens qui voient ça
.[flash=425,350:y39u64ts]http://www.youtube.com/v/-YaCE3OSPRE[/flash:y39u64ts]

 :applause2:  Monsieur!   :jap:

----------


## Misstiti

c'est excellent !!!On voit dans ces regards la honte d'appartenir à l'humain , cette honte que je ressens depuis toujurs face aux horreurs commises envers les animaux ....

----------


## pimousse01

magnifique action!! partagé sur FB!!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## leea

ça c'est une bonne initiative !!!   :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## AZUR

> magnifique action!! partagé sur FB!!   k:


 :merci:  c'est sur FB que je l'ai trouvé par mes contacts!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## chupachup

wouaou magnifique, avec la musique de l'ancienne vidéo rescue si jme trompe pas
jai pleuré comme une madeleine

----------


## zouzous

Je trouve son idée super ; si cela peut faire évoluer les mentalités face à la cruauté et la maltraitance que subissent les animaux    ::  

Cela ouvre un peu leurs yeux mais c'est dommage que ce soit dans un pays anglo-saxon  car chez nous aussi il y aurait besoin de telles vidéos pour alerter les gens sur la condition animale car beaucoup l'ignorent ou se voilent la face alors il y a beaucoup à faire dans ce sens    ::

----------


## cathy rescue

j ai pleurer c etait ford et tres emosionnelle je voulais pas voire le peux de video si seulement on fesait sa chez nous meme sur paris ou autre les gens vairait la realité  en face

----------


## pimousse01

> j ai pleurer c etait ford et tres emosionnelle je voulais pas voire le peux de video si seulement on fesait sa chez nous meme sur paris ou autre les gens vairait la realité  en face


et bien essayons d'installer un système vidéo dans la voiture et hop! le tour est joué!   ::

----------


## loupio76

superbe, video riche en emotion

----------


## chloé1

je trouve l'action simplement superbe!
j'ai pleuré pendant les 5 minutes de la vidéo! la réaction des gens, les regards, l'incompréhension, le choc, la tristesse, la douleur, tout ça mêlé... très très fort...
ça me réconforte en un sens, je me dis que les gens ne sont pas aussi insensibles que ça... mais juste mal informés!

Merci beaucoup pour ce partage en tout cas!

----------


## chupachup

> je trouve l'action simplement superbe!
> j'ai pleuré pendant les 5 minutes de la vidéo! la réaction des gens, les regards, l'incompréhension, le choc, la tristesse, la douleur, tout ça mêlé... très très fort...
> ça me réconforte en un sens, je me dis que les gens ne sont pas aussi insensibles que ça... mais juste mal informés!
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ce partage en tout cas!


  :Embarrassment: k:   oui pour beaucoup... 
et beaucoup savent plus ou moins mais se voilent la face et ne veulent pas regarder la vérité en face...

----------


## centvin

:Embarrassment: k:   Sur le terrain, tout devient possible... 
La démarche de cet homme fait partie de la solution.....

Je suis partant pour lancer le truc à Paris...  

Ca donne de l'espoir de voir que la majorité des gens ne peuvent plus quitter des yeux  les images, ils cessent toute activité et se retrouvent devant leur conscience et devant la condition réelle...

Les gens sont souvent ignorants de l'ampleur du problème (car ils s'imaginent que la vie des animaux exploités par l'homme ne doit pas être fantastique, mais ils ne savent pas à quel point la souffrance est grande et dans quelle proportions gigantesques on produit pour ensuite gaspiller)... 
*Ou bien ils savent et oublient... Donc il y a la solution de leur faire des piqures de rappel...* Véhiculer les images le plus souvent possible, jusqu'à ce que ça cesse...
Et si nous sommes nombreux à nous relayer par équipes de 2 ou 3, on fera avancer les choses... (il y a peu d'investissement à faire, juste être un peu bricolo, bien organisé, et avenant pour être un bon ambassadeur des loulous...)

C'est en allant vers les gens que l'info est le mieux comprise, acceptée, soutenue, car il y a un contact direct, les gens peuvent poser des questions, cela humanise le truc!

En plus le 1er mai c'est la révolution pacifique en France, alors, il est permis de rêver.   :bulldog:

----------


## Geek_Mary

N'empêche, moi qui ne suis ABSOLUMENT pas philanthrope (bien que non haineuse attention, peace) j'avais déjà vu cette vidéo, mais elle m'a fait ressentir quelque chose de nouveau :

... que les gens sont beaux quand ils expriment naturellement leurs sentiments ! ... les vrais, ceux qui viennent des tripes !!

On nous apprend dès tout petit à feindre le naturel, à être poli "parcequ'il faut", à ne "pas dire ça", "ça ne se fait pas", dans beaucoup de famille être "gentil" avec les animaux s'apparente à de la faiblesse, il faut être fort, il faut taper un chien pour l'éduquer.... etc.... tous les gens ne sont pas des sadiques psychopathes, mais leur "carapace sociétale" est tellement épaisse et forgée depuis tellement longtemps, qu'il ne savent même plus qu'ils sont.... c'est devenu leur "état normal" le paraitre et le futile....
Et lorsqu'ils sont choqués, lorsqu'on les remet face à la réalité, et donc face à leur véritable nature la carapace se brise un instant laissant entrevoir des "humains vrais".

Bien sûr, tous ne deviendront pas vegans, chez certain l'entourage "du paraitre" est trop fort, mais un instant on aura entrevu qu"ils ont bien "une âme" (je suis athée, mais je pense que vous comprenez l'image) et en leur rappelant, on donne des chances à ce qu'ils fassent parti des "résistants passifs" de la cause animal (exemple, quand vous demandez "qui est contre la chasse, tout le monde s'en fout, tout le monde fait des blagues nulles....  mais quand ils sont face aux sondages ou à l'urne, seuls, ils avouent être contre, et ça c'est parcequ'ils sont sensibles mais ne peuvent l'assumer). 

Enfin voilà, mon ressentit du moment, j'ai voulu le partager, parceque c'est la première fois que je ressent quelque chose d'aussi positif au sujet des gens face à la condition animale....

Sinon pour une opé, carrément, j'ai mon permis, mais pas de voiture....    ::    par contre je m'y connais en technique (informatique) et pourrait aider à la conception de l'installation (par contre il faudrait quelqu'un d'autre pour la technique stabilité, attache etc...)

----------


## centvin

Un bon altruiste compétent, doit d'abord être un parfait égoïste, avant de s'occuper de l'égo des autres...
Car l'atruisme, c'est de l'égoïsme pour un autre... donc les deux se vallent...   ::  
Après on peut dépasser ces "rôles", et aimer tout ce qui vit, en pardonnant les erreurs, mêmes les graves, mais en prenant les mesures pour se protéger, se défendre de ces "non-aimables"...   (je referme la parenthèse,    ::  )

Ce que tu dis, est si bien exprimé...  qu'à part répondre aux  parenthèses, je ne peux que plussoyer...     :Embarrassment: k: 

(autre parenthèse, les gens, sans être psychopathe, ont des comportements psychopathe, par mimétisme... 
voici pour reconnaitres les vrais psychos, et s'en prémunir, (clique) Treize règles à suivre lorsquon a affaire à des psychopathes

Et pour "la technique stabilité, attache etc..."  côté bricolage, je devrait m'en sortir, surtout que j'ai un menuisier qui peut faire des découpes, coffrage, avec forme biscornue, etc... (gratos...   ::  
Par contre je n'ai ni permis, ni voiture............. (ni TV, ni mobile.......(hs, désolé, mais je représente! lol!)

----------


## Geek_Mary

TV, je peux m'arranger je pense    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ginette

:Embarrassment: k:  :applause2:  à ce Monsieur

----------


## centvin

Alors on attend un troisième "témoin" motorisé, et c'est parti...    ::  

Tu es sur Paris la semaine ou le we??
Je suis de repos les dimanche-lundi... 
J'ai une amie photographe, motorisée, donc y'a des chances qu'elle dise oui... Elle devrait pouvoir nous renseigner sur le matériel vidéo, où se fournir en connectiques ou autre...

 :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## Geek_Mary

Moi j'ai des week ends samedi/dimanche...
Mais j'ai souvent des trucs de prévu, donc il faut planifier ça bien en avance....
Ce serait bien peut être de trouver une date symbolique... une tranche horraire et un quartier animé....

----------


## Ptiteaude

Est-ce que l'une de vous peut remettre la vidéo en partant d'une autre source? 
Parce que quand j'aimerais la regarder, ça me dit que mon pays la bloque à cause du contenu "SME"    ::

----------


## centvin

http://www.google.com/search?hl=frq=the ... qi=aql=oq=
il y a des sources avec le document en entier primé "best documentary award" "best of festival award" et "best outstanding breakthrough documentary award"

Avec *geek_mary* on a fixé le dimanche 05/06/11, comme date de principe, ça nous laisse le temps des préparatifs...   ::  
Reste à dire où à Paris...

----------


## snoopette

Je l'avais déjà vue et partagée sur Fb mais je la repartage.
je trouve que ce monsieur a pris une bonne initiative, on voit bien la réaction des gens. Ceux que cela touche s'arrêtent net, et parfois pleurent; les autres continuent leur chemin dans la plus grande indifférence.

----------


## rené la taupe

wouah!!!! magnifique!!! quelle jolie initiative!!!
Quand on voit les personnes, qui s'arretent pleur! ou on peux voir qu'ils disent olala !!!
et d autres qui continue leur chemin!!!   ::  
en tous cas super!
On connait pas le nom de cette personne?

----------


## Kindy

c'est une très bonne idée effectivement.  :applause2: 
 Meme pas besoin de mot, juste les images à disposition , personne ne peut nier cette réalité ou trouver un argument justifiant cela.
Je pense qu'effectivement pas mal de gens ne se rendent pas compte que ca existe, et qu'ils en sont en partie responsable (ne serait que les tests sur animaux pour n'importe quel cosmétique banal, presque tout le monde achète sans savoir).
Très poignante cette vidéo en tout cas !
 ::

----------


## golum

Je ne peux plus voir la vidéo??

----------


## golum

la vidéo est de nouveau sur youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXwQ3...ature=youtu.be

----------

